

Getting screwed out of rent by my non-ebooks - xrd
http://www.webiphany.com/2011/05/20/ebooks-are-only-licensed-well-at-least-they-are-not-living-rent-free-in-my-house/

======
josephcooney
The true cost of books is not the price you pay for them, or the space they
take up on your shelf - it's the time you spend reading them.

------
wccrawford
The last time I moved, my books were the single biggest pain. I resolved to
start getting rid of them (and promptly donated about 1/6th of them right off)
and I'm watching for more of my favorites as drm-free ebooks to handle them,
too.

I'm starting to consider ripping the covers off, throwing the rest away, and
downloading them.

